# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  خبر سري للغاية    كلنا نبارك ل salihmob عقد قرانه

## GSM-AYA

بإسمي وإسم زملائي وأخواني الاداريين و المشرفين والاعضاء في المنتدى المغربي للمحمول   نزف أجمل التهاني والتبريكات للاخ العزيز صالح الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *.:::مشرف اداري وتنظيمي :::.*    ۩ 4gsmmaroc TeAm ۩   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    بمناسبة عقد قرانه الميمون  وبهذه المناسبة السعيده يسرنا أن نبارك ونهنيء أخانا العزيز  ونسأل الله أن يبارك لهما ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما في خير  وأن يرزقهما الذرية الصالحة

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير يا أخ  صالح

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما في خير يا أخ  صالح

----------


## محمد السيد

نسأل الله أن يبارك لهما ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما في خير

----------


## Momo_Gsm

نسأل الله أن يبارك لهما ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما في خير

----------


## gsm4maroc

نسأل الله أن يبارك لهما ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما على خير

----------


## Fannan1

بــارك الـلـه فـيــك ا خي على فتح الموضوع *نقول للاخ صالح
بأسمى العبارات وأحلى الكلمات نهنّئكم على هذا الزّواج الميمون مع تمنّياتنا لكما بالخلف الصّالح ودوام الهناء  على فكرة تمت المباركة ايظا سابقا*

----------


## salihmob

شكرا لكم اخواني علي الكلمات الجميله 
وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الدعوات 
وعقبال العذابه عندنا

----------


## seffari

نسأل الله أن يبارك لهما ويبارك عليها وأن يجمع بينهما على خير

----------


## امير الصمت

ألف ألف ألف مبروووووووك 
 بارك الله لك وبارك عليك وجمع بينكما بخير 
 وأصلح الله لك زوجك وجعل المودة شعاركم وطاعة الله عملكم 
 ورزقك الله الذرية الصالحة التقية 
وعقبال جميع الأعضاء  **

----------


## hamada hassan

ي صالح معاك حماده حسن الف مبروك..

----------

